# Brother DCP-145C druckt nicht mehr schwarz?



## modest majus (8. Januar 2011)

Hey,

habe folgendes Problem:

wollte gerade meine Hausarbeit drucken. Allerdings "tut" mein Drucker nur so als würde er drucken, jedes Mal kommt dann ein weißes Blatt raus.

Allerdings ist dies nur der Fall wenn ich Schwarz drucken will, eine farbige Schrift kriegt der Drucker hin.
Die Patrone habe ich gerade gegen eine neue ausgetauscht.
Das Problem ist sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Mac. (obwohl ich nicht denke, dass es ein Problem der Software ist..)

Das Komische an der Sache ist, dass er einzig und allein die Tabellen druckt. Ansonsten wird kein einziger Buchstabe, weder aus der OO- noch aus der PDF-Datei gedruckt.

Am Füllstand der Patrone kann es nicht liegen, die ist voll.


Hat jemand eine Ahnung?


----------

